# Ways to re-use or re-purpose monthly subscription boxes!



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 9, 2012)

So I thought it would be fun to see how everyone re-uses or re-purposes leftover boxes from their monthly subscription services! Do you use them for storage, use them as gift boxes, or simply recycle them? I've come up with a few ideas myself and would love to share and hear some other creative ideas for ways to re-use all those empty boxes!!


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 9, 2012)

With my Birchboxes, I label them and use the boxes to store a variety of things. One boxes has perfume samples, another my blushes, another all my NYX jumbo pencils, another all my Wet 'n' Wild jumbo pencils.

With my Beauty Army boxes, I label those as well and one box has my Sugarpill palettes, another has foundation samples from Sephora and I can't recall what's in my 3rd box.

My husband's Birchbox Man boxes - the first one I used for my brushes and I haven't used the second one yet. I LOVE the BBM boxes out of all the boxes because the drawers slide out.


----------



## SeptEllis (Jun 9, 2012)

i split the boxes and line one of my top dresser drawers with them and then assign one for foundation, powder, concealer, blush, eyeshadow/mascara/liner. Makes it easy to find items for my daily routine and still mix it up enough. Have 2 of the Birchbox Men boxes and trying to figure out a good idea for them. Love the pull out compartment, but not sure what I can do with 2.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 10, 2012)

I use a Beauty Army box for all my perfume samples and scented oils, I have a Sample Society box as my catch all for samples I am swapping/giving away and I use another Beauty Army box for my nail polishes.


----------



## CookiesGirl327 (Jun 10, 2012)

Well all I get are beauty army boxes and myglam bags. The BA boxes I use to categorize makeup-one has loose shadows, one has blushes, etc. Myglam bags...Well they are starting to pile up but I recently started working at Ulta, and I use one myglam bag to carry essentials to work, since they have to check you when you leave. I keep my phone, insulin, candy and lipstick and money in it. I just grabbed another myglam bag to use for makeup in my purse, and then I filled another one with my headache meds, allergy meds and tampons and pads. Now if only I could stay organized


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 10, 2012)

I love the birchbox man boxes too! The pull out drawer is great!! I actually got this idea from someone else here on MUT in another thread but once I have three boxes I'm going to stack them on top of one another, secured by gluing the bottoms, and use them as a mini 3-drawer storage unit. I was thinking about painting them once they're put together! I already have a matte brown spray paint to use as the base and will probly buy some small tubes of colored paint to sponge on a design or paint on a design...I could even buy a cute stencil to use!! Once I do this ill be sure to post pics on this thread!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 10, 2012)

You can also decoupage it with some really pretty craft paper.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 10, 2012)

As far as my regular birchboxes go...and I don't have very many yet...since I don't have a very big jeweley box, I've been using the tops and bottoms separately to store my most worn rings, bracelets and necklaces. I also have one bottom used for nailpolishes and one top used for nail files, buffers, other nail tools, little lotions, etc. Given, I've just started my nail polish collection  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I will use more bottom pieces as my collection grows! They are super great for storage! I wonder if anyone actually throws them away lol


----------



## TacomaGirl (Jun 10, 2012)

I use my birch box boxes to ship ebay stuff. I have a pile of Beauty Army boxes and an idea but have yet to find the motivation to get my craft on. Pictures when I do though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Jun 10, 2012)

My current bedroom is basically an attic, so I have NO storage, no closet and can't fit a large dresser up the stairs. So I use all my sub boxes to organize EVERYTHING...makeup, papers, etc. I like the idea of decoupaging them!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 10, 2012)

The other day i thought of using the bottom part of the birchboxes as wall art. I picture grouping four together in a broken square or staggered, each hung by the top edge resting on two small nails. Now of course they would be decorated which is the fun part!! I was thinking to either paint, stencil, sponge, etc. on a design, or even pasting a photo in the middle of each and using craft paper as a frame around the edges. I definitely need to hit up Michael's for some paint supplys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Playedinloops (Jun 10, 2012)

I just use birchboxes for shipping. I use beauty army boxes to organize my make up. I have on each labeled for lip glosses/sticks, blushes, eye shadows, foundations and concealers. I used one glossy box for shipping, and my other glossy box has my olay skincare brush thing and all my various moisturizers etc in it. I just leave that one out and open.


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 11, 2012)

I like to use the birchboxes and the myglam packages for shipping stuff out to people. With the packaging from glossybox, I actually used it as a gift box and it got a ton of compliments. People loved how nice and pretty the box was!


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 11, 2012)

Originally Posted by *ladygrey* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
I like to use the birchboxes and the myglam packages for shipping stuff out to people. With the packaging from glossybox, I actually used it as a gift box and it got a ton of compliments. People loved how nice and pretty the box was!
I cant wait untill glossybox opens up subscriptions! Not only am I excited to try them out, but the boxes are super cute and seem really sturdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


----------



## ladygrey (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I cant wait untill glossybox opens up subscriptions! Not only am I excited to try them out, but the boxes are super cute and seem really sturdy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />​


 The boxes are awesome! Once you get a subscription, definitely hang onto the packaging for gifts. It was a hit!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

I use my boxes to organize little piles of makeup, trinkets and as gift boxes or mailers!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 11, 2012)

I finally got around to using my BA box to organize my eye shadows with a small piece of dowel I cut down to size. So now my eye shadows don't get jostled about, they are always nice and neat!


----------



## satojoko (Jun 11, 2012)

I like the Glossy Boxes because they're very sturdy. I was quite surprised when my first one arrived. I've been using mine for sample sized products &amp; samples of products I pick up from MAC &amp; Sephora. The My Glam bubble envelopes I hang on to for shipping stuff to other people. They get a lot of attention, that's for sure, &amp; it'd be pretty hard for those to get lost in the mail. Those boxes with the slide out drawers sound bloody great! I'd love to get my hands on some of those


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 11, 2012)

I use BB for nail polish &amp; beauty army for makeup. I have powders &amp; blushes in 1,purfume samples in another and misc. samples (mostly skin care) in another.


----------



## Scawolita (Jun 11, 2012)

Am definitely going to have to tell the BF to empty his bb so I can swoop :] lol


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 11, 2012)

Birchbox:









Beauty Army:


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 11, 2012)

OMG...look at the lippies!! LOL, love it..I'm only half way there haha.



> Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Birchbox:
> 
> ...


----------



## GirlyEnthusiast (Jun 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OMG...look at the lippies!! LOL, love it..I'm only half way there haha.


 Lol! Sadly this drawer has doubled in lippies. These pics were taken last year.


----------



## jaimelesmots (Jun 11, 2012)

In line with what someone above had planned, this is a creative use for those birchboxes (and old shoe boxes too) I found it on pinterest and thought it was very cute!

http://dittledattle.blogspot.com/2010/04/family-wall.html


----------



## MakeupA (Jun 21, 2012)

Ahhh, this is Beautiful!

Quote:

Originally Posted by *GirlyEnthusiast* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Birchbox:









Beauty Army:


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *jaimelesmots* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> In line with what someone above had planned, this is a creative use for those birchboxes (and old shoe boxes too) I found it on pinterest and thought it was very cute!
> 
> http://dittledattle.blogspot.com/2010/04/family-wall.html


 Very cute!!! I love the idea to use a curtain rod to hang the boxes from! I guess you could also just use a nail and ribbon to hang the box from without the rod as well. As soon as I get some time on my hands I will take a trip to Michaels and buy some paint supplies! Also, we will be getting our 3rd birchbox man in a couple weeks and once it is emptied I will be making the drawer unit out of the 3 boxes, as I described in an earlier post! Very excited for that!

xX


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally got around to using my BA box to organize my eye shadows with a small piece of dowel I cut down to size. So now my eye shadows don't get jostled about, they are always nice and neat!


 How did you use the dowell? Do you mean the small wooden rods? Did you use two for each row so that the containers dont move? When you get a chance, could you take a picture of the box without the eyeshadows in it so I can see what you mean?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

xX


----------



## Pancua (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> How did you use the dowell? Do you mean the small wooden rods? Did you use two for each row so that the containers dont move? When you get a chance, could you take a picture of the box without the eyeshadows in it so I can see what you mean?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> xX


 Yes, there are 6 pieces of dowel in the box cut to 5 inches so they fit snug.





They hold my circular pots very well and even my square ones!


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

@Pancua...that is pretty ingenious!


----------



## Pellen (Jun 21, 2012)

I have just recently started recieving boxes and bags so right now my sample society box houses fragrance samples, one birch box has all my foam curlers (the top has the smalls and the bottom has the larges) the other birch box has shampoo and conditioner samples, my tili bag I got in this months bb has facial cleansers, and my look bag has skin cream samples. Oh and then I have been keeping the tissue paper that still looks nice and can be folded for gifts, my green grab bags are going to be used for gifting as well and the crinkly paper that comes in them is being stored in the first grab bag.... Yup, that's all so far. I will take pics when I get home and finish labeling, LOL.


----------



## Pancua (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @Pancua...that is pretty ingenious!


 Thank you! I much prefer this to having all my pots just thrown in. One of my MAC compacts had the glass broken due to being banged around a bit so I'm hoping this stops that.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

I need to do some reorganization again! I've got individual boxes for shadows, foundations, lippies, primers, mini pallettes, skin sample jars, etc...but I just stacked everything and make messes on occasion lol. Maybe I'll start using my Glossyboxes and stick dowels in them. But they're so cute for gift boxes!


----------



## Pancua (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I need to do some reorganization again! I've got individual boxes for shadows, foundations, lippies, primers, mini pallettes, skin sample jars, etc...but I just stacked everything and make messes on occasion lol. Maybe I'll start using my Glossyboxes and stick dowels in them. But they're so cute for gift boxes!


 Oh ya, I have a ton of boxes in storage. I've used the heavy cardboard boxes the BA boxes used to come in to mail stuff out in. Very handy!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Ooooh!  This is awesome!  I love the idea! 






Quote:

Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes, there are 6 pieces of dowel in the box cut to 5 inches so they fit snug.





They hold my circular pots very well and even my square ones!


----------



## Kittygirl4 (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *CookiesGirl327* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Well all I get are beauty army boxes and myglam bags. The BA boxes I use to categorize makeup-one has loose shadows, one has blushes, etc. Myglam bags...Well they are starting to pile up but *I recently started working at Ulta, and I use one myglam bag to carry essentials to work, since they have to check you when you leave*. I keep my phone, insulin, candy and lipstick and money in it.
> 
> I just grabbed another myglam bag to use for makeup in my purse, and then I filled another one with my headache meds, allergy meds and tampons and pads.
> ...


 Do they go through your stuff or frisk you?



  That's so sad that you can't even go to work without feeling like they think you are a criminal!


----------



## LauraBrooks (Jun 21, 2012)

*I'm so glad I found this thread today*. My step mom bought one of those 3 drawer  plastic rolling carts for her ( now OUR) beauty hauls from the sample boxes. She has every item still in the original box. It's massive. Months and months worth of items. Last week, I told her that I thought the all natural items need to be pulled out and prioritized for use first because they might have shorter shelf life.

So, this AM, I went into her bath/ dressing suite and she has ALL of these samples all piled up and then the full boxes in another pile.. The empty plastic cart is sitting there, still empty. I think I can help her and still maintain my medically necessary activity restrictions by using the small boxes and working with them one at a time.

*This is such a great idea!! I hadn't thought about removing the lids from some of the boxes. DUH. *

I think she is going to have to buy another cart already. She has wall to wall cabinets in a huge room and they are all full with her regular cosmetic/ skin and hair care purchases. I feel like Cinderella at the ball just looking at all the Urban Decay palettes and gorgeous Too Faced eye look palettes and oh my, big baskets of Chanel lip glosses, various stains and Dior lipsticks. 
She even has a big basket of roll on perfumes. ( I thnk I have one- it came in a gift package from Fresh and smells like sugar LOL). 

Does anyone know how to make the plastic carts look nicer? She won't go for this if her beautiful rooms look like a hair salon.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 21, 2012)

^ When Birchbox posted this yesterday I was like  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I MUST TRY.

I tried it and I didn't realize that I needed 6 Boxes... I only have 4 -__- So mine currently looks like this without 2 of the top drawers. I love the results. I can't wait to make more! So cute  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## manuri (Jun 21, 2012)

I just saw this on the birchbox blog and it looks like a wonderful way to resue the box.

Here is the link : http://blog.birchbox.com/post/25521761139/how-to-make-an-organizer-out-of-old-birchboxes

I hope it isn't against the rules to post that link, if it is please let me know, I will remove it.

It's probably made with a few boxes so I'll need to save up more boxes for it but it looks pretty neat =D

*edit: vicccky seemed to put up the picture from the blog! isn't it so cute?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *manuri* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just saw this on the birchbox blog and it looks like a wonderful way to resue the box.
> 
> ...


 yes the picture is from their blog  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> it is cute. you need 6 boxes. I'm missing 2 top drawers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i need 2 more bottom boxes.

-ill post a picture of my end result =)


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 21, 2012)

Omg I am so trying this as soon as i get home!!!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PlayinWitMakeup (Jun 21, 2012)

That is an awesome idea!



> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, there are 6 pieces of dowel in the box cut to 5 inches so they fit snug.
> ...


----------



## Pancua (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *PlayinWitMakeup* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That is an awesome idea!


 Thanks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 21, 2012)

I lurve it!! That's soo cute!



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Jun 21, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Plus, it looks like they used the ribbons from Goodebox.  So clever and pretty!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 22, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Plus, it looks like they used the ribbons from Goodebox.  So clever and pretty!


 For my box, i'm using the ribbons that they gave us in each box  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jun 22, 2012)

After looking at the how-to-make-a-drawer out of birchboxes post, I came across another blog post by Birchbox http://blog.birchbox.com/post/4936796050/upcycle-your-birchboxes-part-deux that has their favorite pictures members sent it showing how they re-purposed their boxes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think it is from last year.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jun 22, 2012)

I love the idea of repurposing/upcycling with paint and crafting supplies! *sighs* Time to go to the craft store for supplies lol... Think I might try magazine clippings for makeup related storage boxes with chunky lettering to describe the contents..yep like those creepy stalker notes in movies lol! Then use some stamps and pretty printed craft paper/lace for gift box purposes...ooo


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 26, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> So I thought it would be fun to see how everyone re-uses or re-purposes leftover boxes from their monthly subscription services! Do you use them for storage, use them as gift boxes, or simply recycle them? I've come up with a few ideas myself and would love to share and hear some other creative ideas for ways to re-use all those empty boxes!!


 I use some boxes for gifts, to store samples and jewelry.


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 26, 2012)

Really cool!


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Plus, it looks like they used the ribbons from Goodebox.  So clever and pretty!


 I worked on making this organizer yesterday.  After reading the instructions first, I was a bit confused and shied away.  But I couldn't stop thinking about i, I was determined to make itt.  So I read the instructions several times and it starting making sense.  I created the organizer; worked on it yesterday and this morning.  It's a bit flimsy, not perfect, but not bad.  I'm proud of myself as I'm not typically a DIY person, but  I'm pleased.  Bye the way: I used ribbons from the BB boxes for the finger pulld and I used a hot glue gun to help to reinforce the boxes.


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Jul 27, 2012)

So I ended up making the drawer organizer posted on the birchbox blog.  I am pretty happy with the outcome although it is not as sturdy as I had expected. I think the idea of using a hot glue gun is great! Its just a little hard to open and close the drawers smoothly and they are not 100% even. Since im slightly OCD i guess it really may not be such a big deal. Either way I like the end result and will be using it to store all of my samples i am yet to use!!! Ill try and post a pic later on!


----------



## Deenellie (Jul 27, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I ended up making the drawer organizer posted on the birchbox blog.  I am pretty happy with the outcome although it is not as sturdy as I had expected. I think the idea of using a hot glue gun is great! Its just a little hard to open and close the drawers smoothly and they are not 100% even. Since im slightly OCD i guess it really may not be such a big deal. Either way I like the end result and will be using it to store all of my samples i am yet to use!!! Ill try and post a pic later on!


 Congrats!  I also added packing tape to the insides of the box under the drawers; makes it a bit easier to pull out.  The surface becomes a bit smooth with the packing tape.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jul 27, 2012)

The Beauty Army and Sample Society boxes are a perfect size for some of my larger tarot decks with their accompanying wrapping cloths.


----------



## Adrienne (Jul 27, 2012)

I've saved my boxes bc I wanted to use them for something but was unsure what; now I know. These are all lovely ideas ladies!


----------



## ThisIsAYes (Jul 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *SimplyChelle xX* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## SimplyChelle xX (Aug 7, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Bflopolska* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> The Beauty Army and Sample Society boxes are a perfect size for some of my larger tarot decks with their accompanying wrapping cloths.


 ooooh tarot decks! I have a standard rider-waite deck and this reminds me to pull it out. Ive recently moved and it is in the bottom of a box with all of my crystals and smaller decorations. Now that gives me the idea to use my next sample society box to store some of those things.


----------



## Jacinta (Aug 12, 2012)

I use a Sample Society box to hold my pennies right now  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Missglammygirl (Aug 12, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Plus, it looks like they used the ribbons from Goodebox.  So clever and pretty!


 I tried making this and it came out terrible, I guess im not a diy person! lol i might try again when I get septembers boxes since i have four with august.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Aug 12, 2012)

this month's box for birchbox is bigger than the usual -___- what the effff. i'm almost done making mine. come on now!


----------



## xochitlsays (Sep 3, 2012)

BAM!





Saw this on Laura's blog and thought it was adorable and practical!

good find!

http://laurasallmadeupbeauty.blogspot.com/2012/08/re-use-your-old-glossyboxes.html


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm so trying this!!!! Thanks so much!



> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 4, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Loving this one! Another reason to use my staple gun too! You could even paint cute little flowers on it. Thanks for the idea hehe


----------



## Dalisay (Sep 7, 2012)

This one is also on my wall:





Duck tape and two pins is what's keeping that little compartment from falling lol Thats where I keep all my lip tars since it doesn't stand on it's own cause of the caps. I had it sticking out so I can see the color. I would have made it longer but, I cut the wrong side of the cover :/


----------



## kisha90 (Sep 7, 2012)

I tried with my Birchbox top and Julep polishes


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 15, 2012)

I finally made one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Pancua (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I finally made one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That is so cute!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That is so cute!


 thank you!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MissLindaJean (Sep 15, 2012)

@Vicky.. love the bow! Cute detail and who doesn't love animal print?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 15, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MissLindaJean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @Vicky.. love the bow! Cute detail and who doesn't love animal print?


 the bow fell out of my hair clip so I decided to use it for decoration haha thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xochitlsays* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> BAM!
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing the link to the directions!  How cute!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Sep 18, 2012)

I used the CEW Insider's Choice Beauty Box and a Nike Box! It's not perfectly straight but it holds 50 lipsticks!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Sep 18, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea!


----------



## Deenellie (Sep 19, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Beautyboxgal* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Thank you for sharing the link to the directions!  How cute!


 really nice.  It was a bit complicated for me at first to figure out how to assemble, then I figured it out.  It's not perfect and a bit clumsy; but I'm proud I accomplished it!


----------



## TacomaGirl (Oct 5, 2012)

I made a makeup organizer out of my Glossy Boxes. These things are sturdy! I try to keep my beauty shopping habits under control. My rule is if the boxes are full then I'm on a beauty no buy until I can thin out the ranks a bit. I've been using this thing for a couple of months and so far so good. The bottom of the box is hot glued to the lid of the box beneath it. I picked up the decorative paper and metal findings in the scrapbook section of Joanne Fabrics

.







This is a bedside organizer that I keep on my nightstand for my nightly beauty regimen. It's made out of Beauty Army Boxes and in trimmed with ribbon from my Glossy Box. The lids are hot glued together so that the organizer is one continuous piece. This is super handy and keeps my nightstand from being too cluttered.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 5, 2012)

Great ideas!


----------



## OiiO (Oct 5, 2012)

I love the creativity in this thread!

Totally stealing both of those ideas, thank you for sharing  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made a makeup organizer out of my Glossy Boxes. These things are sturdy! I try to keep my beauty shopping habits under control. My rule is if the boxes are full then I'm on a beauty no buy until I can thin out the ranks a bit. I've been using this thing for a couple of months and so far so good. The bottom of the box is hot glued to the lid of the box beneath it. I picked up the decorative paper and metal findings in the scrapbook section of Joanne Fabrics
> 
> ...


----------



## Dalisay (Oct 7, 2012)

Took TacomaGirl's* *idea on decorating the box. Don't know what to call this... a stand?  Scrapbook paper, two glossyboxes, knife, scissors, and a glue gun are all the thing's you need to make this. This actually gave me a lot more space. On the bottom are all my foundation and on the top are miscellaneous stuff.


----------



## Beautyboxgal (Oct 8, 2012)

Great idea!


----------



## CaliMel (Oct 11, 2012)

If you wanted to, you could even make a little curtain to go inside so that it hid whatever was in there.

Super cute!

I still have all my boxes waiting to be made into something. I really want to make the chest of drawers out of my birchboxes, but I haven't yet.

I also saved all my glossyboxes too.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 11, 2012)

I am thinking of trying to paint my Birchboxes. I have a bunch and I was thinking of using them to make gift boxes for Christmas, kind of like these:





But... I'm not terribly crafty. Would spray paint kill the cardboard? Does anyone have suggestions for the best paint to use for this?


----------



## MissLindaJean (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking of trying to paint my Birchboxes. I have a bunch and I was thinking of using them to make gift boxes for Christmas, kind of like these:
> 
> ...


 Maybe do a paper mache thingie, it almost looks like glitter craft paper.. but I'm not that knowledgeable on craft supplies, so I could definitely be wrong!

I just cleaned out my empty boxes and have them stacked up..will be trying a few of these! Time to start trying these projects, instead of watching from the sidelines lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *MyriadVoices* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I am thinking of trying to paint my Birchboxes. I have a bunch and I was thinking of using them to make gift boxes for Christmas, kind of like these:
> 
> ...


 I spent a couple of hours at Hobby Lobby the other day looking at various products. Because the cardboard is thicker than normal it won't hurt the boxes if you have a light hand, after all unfinished cardboard boxes are sold at craft stores. I ordered from Hobby Lobby an 8 oz bottle of Mod Podge sparkle because I had planned on covering the boxes with paper then I realized that would cost too much money unless I went with wrapping paper so I'm going to buy Christmas paper and Mod Podge it rather than paint it. If I went the paint route I would probably use an acrylic and glitter then seal it with either Mod Podge or a spray sealer.


----------



## MyriadVoices (Nov 11, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I spent a couple of hours at Hobby Lobby the other day looking at various products. Because the cardboard is thicker than normal it won't hurt the boxes if you have a light hand, after all unfinished cardboard boxes are sold at craft stores. I ordered from Hobby Lobby an 8 oz bottle of Mod Podge sparkle because I had planned on covering the boxes with paper then I realized that would cost too much money unless I went with wrapping paper so I'm going to buy Christmas paper and Mod Podge it rather than paint it. If I went the paint route I would probably use an acrylic and glitter then seal it with either Mod Podge or a spray sealer.


Thanks for your help! I just went to the crafts store and got a primer, acrylic paints (one with glitter included) and a spray satin finish. At least if I mess something up, I have plenty more boxes to experiment with!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 11, 2012)

Make sure to post the results. If it's possible take pictures step-by-step to share!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Dalisay (Dec 2, 2012)

There was way too many pictures to post, but here is the link to my blog on how to make this:

http://beautyonrehab.blogspot.com/2012/12/advent-calendar-12-days-till-christmas.html#more


----------



## babycat (Feb 21, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Dalisay* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This one is also on my wall:
> 
> ...


 I love this!!!  I want to try this.  I don't know that the birchboxes will be sturdy enough, but I think the sample society ones should work.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 22, 2013)

I bought the large zebra print Duck Tape brand sheets and a roll of zebra print Duck Tape. On my first Glossybox I use the roll of Duck Tape to cover it then on the second the sheet on the lid and the roll. Wish I remembered about the Duck Tape sheet from the start because using the roll on the lid wasted a lot of Duck Tape. I use the two Duck Tape boxes for my Sugarpill. I also used the zebra print Duck Tape roll on the insert to my trolly so it's all matchy matchy. LOL I bought other zebra print color card stock to use the Mod Podge on the Birchboxes. I chose Duck Tape on the Glossyboxes because I wasn't sure if I could mod podge the Glossybox due to the glossy finish on it.


----------



## iPretty949 (Mar 24, 2013)

I made this DIY brush holder just half an hour ago and thinking how else I could do it better.

Anyways, this was made out of Glossybox (the top part) and some pieces of wrapper carton tubes that I do not throw away. These were from our holiday wrapping stuff but IDK I kept on thinking how to repurpose them. It was kinda difficult because I had to cut them with a box cutter, therefore the edges are not straight. Best substitutes are the toilet paper tubes!

I wrapped them with our left over gift wrappers then hot glued on the box top. I did not like it looked bare so I put those pink filler paper shreds from PopSugar box.

Any suggestions to make it better?




I am thinking of filling it with tubes so I could put more stuff like eye pencils and thin makeup brushes.


----------



## heartsandwhimsy (Mar 24, 2013)

I



> I made this DIY brush holder just half an hour ago and thinking how else I could do it better. Anyways, this was made out of Glossybox (the top part) and some pieces of wrapper carton tubes that I do not throw away. These were from our holiday wrapping stuff but IDK I kept on thinking how to repurpose them. It was kinda difficult because I had to cut them with a box cutter, therefore the edges are not straight. Best substitutes are the toilet paper tubes! I wrapped them with our left over gift wrappers then hot glued on the box top. I did not like it looked bare so I put those pink filler paper shreds from PopSugar box. Any suggestions to make it better?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am thinking of filling it with tubes so I could put more stuff like eye pencils and thin makeup brushes.


 I absolutely love this!!!! Going to attempt making my own tomorrow!


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Mar 27, 2013)

How do you mail stuff with the old birchboxes? Just tape them shut and stick a label on them? Do you ever have any problems with the boxes popping open or the post office not accepting them?


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 27, 2013)

VERY clever! Another idea... styrofoam or that stuff used in flower arranging and stick inside the box then put your lipsticks in that. Sort of how Elessa (Pursebuzz) did her lipstick holder but only in a box.



> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> VERY clever! Another idea... styrofoam or that stuff used in flower arranging and stick inside the box then put your lipsticks in that. Sort of how Elessa (Pursebuzz) did her lipstick holder but only in a box.


 I remade them since I didn't like how it looked in my drawers.. here's an updated photo!









^ it can fold flat!





^ how it looks in my drawers! ;] absolutely love it to death.. (this is most of my lip products)


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 27, 2013)

Is that the Ikea Alex? How did you make the inserts for the box?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Is that the Ikea Alex? How did you make the inserts for the box?


 Hey Zadi! It is the Ikea Alex  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> For the inserts I used regular plain poster boards and followed Enkore's instructions which can be found here:

 
It was a lot of cutting and measuring (so it took quite awhile to make) but it's so worth it in the end! Will you be trying it out?

I make it for my friends too (like missglammygirl here on MUT) and they really love it!

BTW - I kinda tweaked the measurements a bit.. For my lipsticks, occ lip tars, jumbo pencils inserts I only did the height one size of the ruler instead of his usual 2 &amp; then just measured it in half, drew the line to turn it into 2.. I did this so my lipsticks were easy to take out and so that I can also see them. Then my lip creams and lip gloss insert, I followed his instructions.


----------



## Dalylah (Mar 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TacomaGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I made a makeup organizer out of my Glossy Boxes. These things are sturdy! I try to keep my beauty shopping habits under control. My rule is if the boxes are full then I'm on a beauty no buy until I can thin out the ranks a bit. I've been using this thing for a couple of months and so far so good. The bottom of the box is hot glued to the lid of the box beneath it. I picked up the decorative paper and metal findings in the scrapbook section of Joanne Fabrics
> 
> .


 I am not sure how I never noticed the little feet on these. I adore that! It really adds so much.

In other news I made the Glossybox 3 drawer chest but the top is a tiny bit off center and to be honest it's driving me nuts looking at it everyday. I am heavily considering prying it apart and resetting it so my mild OCD can calm down.


----------



## amberbock363 (Apr 30, 2013)

These are all such good ideas I feel like a goober for throwing mine away


----------



## Rachael B (May 4, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Pancua* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, there are 6 pieces of dowel in the box cut to 5 inches so they fit snug.
> ...


 genius!  love it and thanks for the pics to show us how you did it!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 5, 2013)

Speaking of upcycling, i tried it with birchboxes and got this:





It's not exactly glamrous, but it works and actually holds a bunch of stuff. It doesn't fit perfectly though, and I had to improvise some clever tricks to get it to actually be useful drawers.

Definitely makes me want to sub to glossy box, if only to get the boxes to make it... XD;

also: $1000 for a camera and I still cannot take a fucking picture :| sigh


----------



## lioness90 (May 5, 2013)

I can't wait until I have enough Birchbox boxes to try some of these ideas!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It is bad that I want to sign for for more subs just for the box? Lol


----------



## kawaiiwoofs (May 8, 2013)

i love this! how did you make it??



> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Speaking of upcycling, i tried it with birchboxes and got this:
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (May 8, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *usofjessamerica* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> i love this! how did you make it??


I'd have to do tutorial, but I superglued the top of one box to the tops of two others for the sides. That'll stack 3.5 bottoms for the inside layer. You have to cut the 4th bottom for it to fit though.

Then I had to just tape cardboard inserts between the boxes so they would stack properly, and actually slide open. ;~; Guh. It's still not as big as I would've liked it to be.


----------



## Love Trip (Aug 21, 2013)

Great ideas..I felt guilty for throwing them away so I have a ton stockpiled in the closet! Now I have some ideas of what to do with them.


----------



## aqidah52 (Aug 23, 2013)

Nice Information....


----------

